# How much kg you lifting for 1 rep



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Just want to know what people are lifting for 1 rep??

And how much do you weigh??

THANKS

BENCH PRESS 100KG 1 X 1

DEADS 140KG 1 X 1

SQUATS 140KG 1 X 1

I'm 75 kg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

did a single for 224kg after a 209kg set of 20 singles albeit partial t`other day with me trap bar @just under 12 stone 

my other lifts are so embarrassing low i`m not telling you them lol (less than yours by far)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

220kg Deadlift

110kg Bench

170kgx3 Box Squat


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Come on cal, what about your bench. dont be embarassed mate. just tell me.lol lol


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

160kg x2 Deadlift

120kg x1 Bench

I wudnt have a clue about sqauts im in to my upper bodybuilding 1st ido alot of cardio but guna have to get around putting my legs in to my routein 

6ft

88kg only been training 5 months plus

Getting Addicted to this high temp training lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

couldnt tell you my 1 rep max's, doing back today might try my 1 rep max for that and report back later


----------



## Jason89 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bench 120kg x1

Deadlift 160 x1

19.. been training for about a year now.

5ft 11

14 stone

i suck... hoping to bench 140kg by christmas


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

right trained back so tried my max on deads,

warmed up, 1 repped 120kg bit over what i do working sets @, 140kg slow but ok then jumped too far 150kg and blew out got just under half way and failed. should have tried 145kg or gone for the 150kg earlier maybe another go next week.

one thing iv noticed, my lifts genrally are down now that im cutting and lighter, does my head in LOL


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

SX Dave said:


> right trained back so tried my max on deads,
> 
> warmed up, 1 repped 120kg bit over what i do working sets @, 140kg slow but ok then jumped too far 150kg and blew out got just under half way and failed. should have tried 145kg or gone for the 150kg earlier maybe another go next week.
> 
> one thing iv noticed, my lifts genrally are down now that im cutting and lighter, does my head in LOL


I know what you mean mate im cutting and loseing power but ive upped my carbs an alot more protein now im ripping and comeing alot stronger then i was XD

looks like your working hard keep it up


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

forgot my weight, currently 74KG and 5'6 tall


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

what bout benchpress

same stats as me mate...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah mate same height weight and same on deads, couldnt do bench as i was training alone i will try and do it this week.

TBH i think my lifts would be around the same as yours, before cutting my flat bench working sets was 100 but now i think id only get one or two out at that weight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

my working sets on bench are 80kg, are you my lost twin lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

could be mate, LOL whats your mothers name? aint like you live to far from me eva haha


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm 6ft, 98kg and my lifts are

Deadlift 220kg

Bench 135kg

Squat 180kg

I've been training for 18 months


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good lifts CMinoz proportionately correct too.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

OK PB's at 70K ish, (75K class) all good lifts in BAWLA Power lifting comps and approx 20 years ago

Squat 285K

Bench 180K

Deadlift 285K

Right so no use saying what I've done - what have I got now - dunno I never do singles but recently

Squat 200K 20 reps after pre exhaust with drop sets on leg extensions

Bench 100K 27 reps 140K for 12 - got an old pec tare so shy away from pushing heavy

Deadlift recently 180K for 8 stopping the weight 1/2inch off the ground - easy enough there's loads more in the tank.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Squat 200K 20 reps after pre exhaust with drop sets on leg extensions
> 
> Bench 100K 27 reps 140K for 12


you slacker lol

incredible!


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm about 5'9 weigh about 79 kg.

Not sure about 1 rep max as I never do them (apart from deads but thats often not by choice!) but lifts are as follows:

Bench 110kg for 3 (more like 2 and a half)

Squat about 160kg

deads about 170kg

Not sure how accurate these are as I never go in to lift for one, these lifts will be after quite a few lighter sets gradually building up to the above weights. I know chaps who do one warm up set and then fly straight into heavy lifts; thats fine but i feel more comfortable with my softly softly approach (for now). Softly softly catchty monkey - is that a real phrase??


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers Cal - now incredible is watching AJ bench for reps he's a machine


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> good lifts CMinoz proportionately correct too.


Thanks Dude, still plenty of growing room.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

You have progressed a hell of a lot in a short period of time, doing very well bud.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Nath said:


> I'm about 5'9 weigh about 79 kg.
> 
> Not sure about 1 rep max as I never do them (apart from deads but thats often not by choice!) but lifts are as follows:
> 
> ...


yeah bout the same... but im 80kg at 6.1

Btw... pikey your a monster


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

maybe a little monster ;-)

proper monster 120lb dumbels 15 reps strict AJ last night - I think I'm going to take up netball ;-)


----------



## labrat (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't do singles at the moment, train 5x5 ish mainly for strenght.

Yesterday did squat worked up to 160k 2 sets of 2

recently did deadlifts 165k 1x3 reps..........with straps.........I know I know.......what a puff:becky:

bench 115k 1x5reps

weight 97k............more wobbeling than rippling at the moment

height 5' 6''

age 41

managed to be consistent with training last 5 months, redundent, moved house etc


----------



## threelionsonmyshirt (Jul 28, 2008)

Height 5'10, weight 12 stone 13lbs.

Bench 110kgs

Deadlift 150kgs

Squat 150kgs


----------



## hack squatter (May 9, 2007)

best 1 reps are:

d/l : 245kg bar short olympic long = 20 kg, short =15kgs

squat: 220kg bar long olympic

bench: 189 bar short olympic 27 reps 100kg

weight: 105kg natural


----------



## ladad (May 21, 2009)

Hi bit of a newbie doing squats was a bit scared of failure really but new pt down the gym encouraged me to try and in 5 weeks went from 40kg to 120kg @3reps what a buzz no bad for an auld guy.

age 51 5ft8 77kg

Cheers


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Bench Press: 90kg

Stats: 17years, 5ft 10, 60kg

Deadlift was 100kg but that was when I was 16 and weighed a bit less

Squat I don't know but I do my sets on 70kg 6-8reps 3 sets so Im guessing around 85-95kg


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't really ever do single lifts... done these for 3 reps

Bench: 110kg

Deads: 160kg

Squat: 150kg

Height: 5ft 8

Weight: 79kg


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

bench 130kg 5reps dont think cud do much more for one rep though.

deadlift 170kg

squat 155kg for 2 reps the other day


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

you lot are monsters >_< some killer lifts.

My whole body is weak as hell.. the only decent lift I do is about 55kg on deadlift but that's doing 3 x 6 reps so I could probably lift a bit more in one rep. Maybe once I get into a decent routine and commitment, I will have something worthy of admitting lol.

Well done guys! Very cool x


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

cant believe my old thread is stil going on strong lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Done 1rep on bench(smiths) 160kg

prefer dumbells doing chest but in my gym they only go up to 40kg,I could do with a little bit more

what is everyones else preferance Olympic bar or dumbells?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I am 31, 6 foot tall, 250 pounds,28% bodyfat.

My 1RM are as listed below.

There is a rule of thumb that says you should be able to Bench about 25% of your total for the 3 big lifts, Squat 33.3% and Deadlift 41.7%.

I, however, am weak on my bench and very strong (in comparison) on my squat.

I am currently trying very hard to increase all these by following Jim Wendlers 5 3 1 training. I have posted a log for anyone to use, no matter what their capability (please see link below)!

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/powerlifting-strongman-forum/29815-jim-wendler-5-3-1-training-log.html


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Im about 5ft 6 (short arse) 14 and half stone.

120KG Bench

170KG Squat

200KG Partial Deadlift

170KG Deadlift


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Been training nearly 3years but only been at a good gym for 6months. My old gym was a school one with only dumbells going up to 20KG.

I havnt tried 1 rep max but heres what I do for 3 x 8

Bench (Barbell) - 65KG

Deadlift - 110KG

Squat - 75KG


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

bench......160kg x 16

deads......230kg x 12

squat......180kg x 8

...........i dont bother with max lifts its all about reps......:clap2:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Spragga said:


> bench......160kg x 16
> 
> deads......230kg x 12
> 
> ...


 Bloody hell! Heavy lift and high rep! 16 reps @ 160KG!

~Well done and nice training :clap2:


----------

